# I am moving to Las Vegas and am wondering if there is a need for tree work?



## TackleTree (Dec 29, 2005)

I know this may have an obvious answer but was wondering if there is anyone who does tree work in the area. I live in georgia but will be spending the next 6 months in Vegas. Wondering if theris any advice besides stay away from the tables. I would rather make my money the hard way.


----------



## kennertree (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd say there is not alot of trees in Vegas, but I've never been to Vegas.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 30, 2005)

If you've never been there, why would you say there are no trees? 


I've been there, and there are PLENTY of trees! Take a look:















Okay, seriously, it IS desert, but there are trees in the developed area. *Nothing *like what you are used to in Georgia.


----------



## TackleTree (Dec 30, 2005)

*Nice!*

So I suppose not a good market for tree work. I guess I will be like snoopy's uncle pedro!


----------



## Jumper (Dec 30, 2005)

Lots of palms as I recall. Reinvent yourself as Forrest and offer to do em for $10!


----------



## TackleTree (Jan 3, 2006)

So yor saying I've got a chance! Just Kidding but really is there anyone who has attemted or is successful at tree work in the area?


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 3, 2006)

Get into air conditioner installation and repairs.
Loose some weight and work on your table dance.
Card counting till they figure you out.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jan 4, 2006)

Smokechase, read my sig!


----------



## legendrider (Jan 5, 2006)

*vegas*

call the davey tree expert company, they have an office outthere and actually do residential work.


----------

